# Personalised plate. yay or nay?



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Haven't been on in a while but there's one plate for sale that I've had my eye on for a while. Having said that. The same with some bucket seats and a Nardi steering wheel :lol:

All of which I could get but seeing as someone else could snap up the plate I'm not sure if I should get it or not. Its would be personalised in such that it spells out my initials. Just always think they're hit and miss and I never understand anyone else's half the time anyway! Half of me wants it but the other half see's it as complete crap lol. Help me out here!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't worry what others think, if you like it do it. I do. I paid £999 for one of mine.  [smiley=stupid.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Personally I don't like them as to me they're just an exercise in vanity and a money spinner for the peddlers that sell them including the DVLA.When I was out the other day the amount of plates that were doctored with misalignment and screw covers to make a plate read something remotely legible was incredible and just looks wanting and tacky.

.....However a "one+two" on the right car can look classy like a roller or Bentley but most of the time I see it as a facility to disguise a cars age.Imo I'd spend the money on something else,after all you're not going to be able to see it when you're driving...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go for it I have one on each of my cars and every time I remove one to sell the car people always say the car doesn't look the same with out it


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

if you saw it later on someone else's car would you be bothered?
If yes then get it before them 
If no then don't get it 8)

I think you should get it - you can't see wheels, polish tyres LED lights etc etc when your driving it but you know they are there  so go for it . . .


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

As long as you're not paying ridiculous money for it, then go for it. Worst case scenario is you sell it on later...

I've been looking for one for for ages, but I just can't find one that I like enough. The one I would have: J17 CCB (month, birthday and initials) was on a Corsa last time I checked, and was sold long before I even thought about a personal reg. My second choice is £500 and I'm not convinced. :? And I've looked at 'TT' plates, but I'm reluctant to buy one that would stay on the car if/when I sell it.

Conversely, Darren now has two plates (and one car at them moment). There's one he picked up on a DVLA auction for much less than he could sell it on for, which is DAL 3D (he's a design engineer who works in 3D design..) and his newest acquisition was a case of getting it before anyone else: T23 FRS as he's intending to get the new Focus RS (with a 2.3 turbo engine) when it comes out.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Go for it, I have had the same registration on my last four cars, it also saves me having to try to remember a new registration number. :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Well its £250 but I just don't know if I'll care enough :/ but then I see nicer cars and most have them. I think a problem I have now is that on my current car (e46) it will make it look dated as it could actually have the plate from the dealership :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

In same camp as others on here. If you had a particular plate Like I saw an R1 bike the other day with R1 xxx it works great. Ditto with really expensive ones that actually say your name, but if it's just your initials on a standard plate who knows anyway, apart from you.

Hate the ones where they have to space illegally or used coloured dots to fiddle the plate. Looks great on an old Corsa but not on a quality car 

Why not just buy any plate and change your name by dead poll to match. :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anything that needs to be changed to say/look like it should is terrible, anything like initials, DOB,lucky letter/number, house number or anything like those are not worth it in my opinion either. Get something that says what its meant to and so everyone can see and understand it, like someone else pointed out, its a vanity/custom item so it needs to look good!


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've always thought of private plates as being a bit pretentious but when I saw one recently I couldn't resist and balls to what anyone else thinks :mrgreen:

In the end I went for TT11DAN and as my TT is a 11 plate (well 61) and is my second TT thought it fits pretty nicely.


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

I have V77 JAL

V - No real reason
77 - Lucky number is 7 so made sence
JAL - My initials

Think I paid £450 or something but everyone in my family has one so made sense really.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would go for it but wouldn't recommend one that's car related, I just seen a newish merc with a plate that ended in bmw 

I have had mine many years since my 21st birthday and it always amazes me that even people in your street that see your car all the time don't realise how long you have had a car or what age it is.

My mk1 has a plate that ends in TT but it just came that way


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

not really personalised/individualised but always get nice comments 
and people doing a double take when walking along and pointing (I just assume they are nice :roll: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paid £250 to the DVLA when I still owned an A3 
DFU are my initials.


----------



## dan73 (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree that anything doctored or where you have to work out what it's meant to be is gash but I think initials is ok. I ended up buying one with one less number and my initials as it was only a couple of hundred pounds and as I've not changed the car it's on for about 5 years (a record for me) it's not been any hassle.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

do it mate if you want one. I got G2 MCX, its very close to my uncommon Hungarian surname!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I will tbh. Although I do have to pay for Ibiza and new house things this month! Ouch


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mstew said:


> I think I will tbh.


Good decision


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have one on mine, but only because it was already on when I got it, so it`s not actually personal to me, as such.....

However, I now think it`s a great idea, as long as it`s done properly of course - no stupid spacings etc.. - as it hides the age of the car nicely from those who don`t know a Mk1 TT from a Mk3 TT.

I`ve had numerous comments about how nice a "sports car" mine is, and I`m not sure it would have attracted the same comments if they`d have known the car was over 10yrs old, and not actually worth much at all !


----------



## kingpins (Jul 26, 2015)

dextter said:


> Well I have one on mine, but only because it was already on when I got it, so it`s not actually personal to me, as such.....
> 
> However, I now think it`s a great idea, as long as it`s done properly of course - no stupid spacings etc.. - as it hides the age of the car nicely from those who don`t know a Mk1 TT from a Mk3 TT.
> 
> I`ve had numerous comments about how nice a "sports car" mine is, and I`m not sure it would have attracted the same comments if they`d have known the car was over 10yrs old, and not actually worth much at all !


Ditto - someone paid to have a private plate fitted - no relavance to me but as you say makes it harder for the average joe to work out the age.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

OK. Bit the bullet! Now just have to get some plates made! Its my entire initials and my surname with half the letters missing  £250 done. S77 MDJ and will be space legally but on a reduced plate


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

mstew said:


> OK. Bit the bullet. S77 MDJ and will be space legally but on a reduced plate


well done :wink:

did same with mine, clipped ends off for a 'slight' reduction


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

danielW2599 said:


> I've always thought of private plates as being a bit pretentious but when I saw one recently I couldn't resist and balls to what anyone else thinks :mrgreen:
> 
> In the end I went for TT11DAN and as my TT is a 11 plate (well 61) and is my second TT thought it fits pretty nicely.


Same as mine, except TT11 ASH -- I realised that when I sold my car my plate would look stupid on another car so bought the new Mk3 and stuck it on there. Doesn't bother me that it's a 65 car with an 11 plate.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

You could have changed you name by deed pole to match your original plate for £15 
As said earlier 
Sorry could not resist 

But I think there ok if not messed about with ( spacing or bolts ) and I also put a set on my tt last month £250 my initials


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok if they look good or mean something ,and can be transferred easy

This would suit me at present ,TT05 TTH car ,year, initials, (and an extra T to make TT again ) £499 though,and only while i have a 05 TT


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been looking at personalised plates for some time now with 'ADS' incorporated into the plate.

I'm just not sure whether or not they are a bit poser-ish, I like them but on the fence at the moment. Plus the ones I really like are silly money!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw one in a bike magazine recently.

PI55 OFF

Now that's quality on a sportsbike!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Saw one in a bike magazine recently.
> 
> PI55 OFF
> 
> Now that's quality on a sportsbike!


Could work on any car to be fair


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

adamchelseafc said:


> I've been looking at personalised plates for some time now with 'ADS' incorporated into the plate.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether or not they are a bit poser-ish, I like them but on the fence at the moment. Plus the ones I really like are silly money!


You have a white TT and your worried about a plate being "poserish" mmm


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at personalised plates for some time now with 'ADS' incorporated into the plate.
> ...


Touché! I simply do not have an argument to that


----------



## Gio (Sep 22, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at personalised plates for some time now with 'ADS' incorporated into the plate.
> ...


hey, you are hurting our white-TT-owner's feelings


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

defiantly worth it, I have one, it doesn't mean anything in particular. looks far better than a generic reg though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I got myself one now 

J555 TTR

Very happy 

J
Xx


----------



## iaa1988 (May 27, 2015)

HOWS THIS FOR A NUMBER PLATE??


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I love them.

I've git B16 GPU on mine which reads BIG GPU as I work in visual computing.

On my blue evo I had EV0 2 BLU

I think they add a bit of extra personality to the car but best of all they reward the creative people out there . . . I've never paid much for my plates as I spend ages working out what works.


----------



## StanleyTT (Oct 19, 2015)

Each to their own but its not for me


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pomsteroonie said:


> I love them.
> 
> I've git B16 GPU on mine which reads BIG GPU as I work in visual computing.
> 
> ...


If the plate is actually saying what you want, without modification or imagination then great.

But surely yours are 'B 16 GPU' not BIG GPU & EV 02 BLU not EVO 2 BLU. Presume plod can pull these for illegal spacing if they fancy an easy nick?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

iaa1988 said:


> HOWS THIS FOR A NUMBER PLATE??


Love it.

I'm toying with OR58NGE


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> iaa1988 said:
> 
> 
> > HOWS THIS FOR A NUMBER PLATE??
> ...


That would look good ,


----------

